# Supplement Advice



## Ronnoc (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone have recommendations for non-dairy derived protein supplements? I currently use Carnivor beef protein isolate as a post-workout shake and don't have any complaints with it. I'm looking to add another protein supplement that I can use sporadically throughout the day if my nutrition goals aren't met. Preferably from a different source as well, I bought a tub of Rawfusion - Vanilla (plant based protein) and it simply tastes like all hell. I have thrown every berry imaginable at it with various combinations of fruit and nothing works, so I just choke it down with water. I'm hoping to once again call upon the vast knowledge of this forum and I appreciate any insight given.

V/R

Disclaimer: I wasn't sure if I should throw this into one of the Paleo/Whey Protein threads or start a new one.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 25, 2014)

I would suggest you do a quick site search for Supplements or Protein...  you will be overwhelmed with results.  I'm asking an Admin to close this thread.


----------

